# My dogs have destroyed my backyard



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a 65x70 fenced in back yard and my German Shepard and husky have completely destroyed all of the grass back there. How are you guys dealing with this problem? After it rains it stays muddy for days and the dogs come back in covered in mud. I considered mulching the yard but it priced at somewhere between 1000 and 2000 dollars. Leaving them inside is not an option because I work night shift and they will not let me sleep during the day.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Been there, done that.
Many people here feel your pain.
This is something you should have been prepared for when you got the dogs.
You either have dogs or a yard, not both. It's a fact of life.
I am presently trying to recover my yard, which is similar in size to yours.
I can only do that by keeping the dog out of it. So that means I have to
take her elsewhere to walk and exercise.
There is no alternative, get used to it.


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

well I'm not worried about the yard as much as just finding ways to deal with the mud. Anyone have gates on their decks or anything?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

matt86 said:


> well I'm not worried about the yard as much as just finding ways to deal with the mud. Anyone have gates on their decks or anything?


I am fortunate to have a breezeway/mud room. I keep old towels there to wipe off wetness and muddy feet.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have built a fenced in area within my fenced yard that I intend to fill with pea gravel and stabilize it with a urethane (concrete would do that same but it would cost more)......At least when we have days and days of rain I can shoo them out to potty without them coming in coated in mud. Still have to excercise elsewhere when the weather is bad.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We added some river rock, then added more...it didn't help! We have extensive decking, concrete, a breezeway for the dogs to dry off in, I still get mud/sand everywhere.
I was at a house that had some pulverized rubber for a pathway, it was great, but I doubt it would stay contained with GSD's tearing thru. 
















Spring and Fall are the worst... I dread the next 5 days prediction of rain. Just the beginning of a looong winter.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm in the middle of putting up a 50' x 50' fence...you guys are scare'n me !


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

You might try Invisible Fencing off part of your yard.

We have a large yard, but I've done exactly that in certain areas of my yard. Invisible Fence makes an outdoor "rock"-it looks like a rock and you attach the wire and put it where you don't want the dogs. We didn't bury ours and just move it when we mow.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Bagged shavings for horses from the local feed store (tractor supply) helps.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Didn't finish the thought, sorry.

You could do the same and just leave a peremeter area free for them to run and fill it with something like gravel to hold down the mess.

Be careful about mulch - some is toxic to dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

65X70 is a small space, I would do pea gravel, I think. shavings, wood will grow mold & attract insects. Pea gravel is pretty safe on the paws, river rock is bigger and not as easy on the feet. Straw is nice temporarily to keep the mud down.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Why not kennels for them?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

our German Shepherds don't destroy our backyards.



matt86 said:


> I have a 65x70 fenced in back yard and my
> 
> >>>>German Shepard<<<<
> 
> and husky have completely destroyed all of the grass back there. How are you guys dealing with this problem? After it rains it stays muddy for days and the dogs come back in covered in mud. I considered mulching the yard but it priced at somewhere between 1000 and 2000 dollars. Leaving them inside is not an option because I work night shift and they will not let me sleep during the day.


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Why not kennels for them?


I might resort to this. I haven't gotten them yet because they come in the house a lot when I'm gone or at night and stay in their crates.


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

here's a pic of one of the little rats


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a very tiny plastic swimming pool. When it rains, I put it close to my backdoor. When the dogs are getting ready to come in....I make the muddy ones walk in the pool. Then I give their feet a quick dry off with a towel by the backdoor.

Our backyard looks terrible by the end of summer.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

We use the invisible fence and the dogs are pinched off from my front yard. I take pride in our landscaping and the sod in front is where I hang my hat. The backyard is theirs. Agree with others, it comes with ownership. All this said, they are not too bad about destroying it. I have a million pee spots, but those correct over time. I also put the e fence along the back property line which goes deep into the woods, so they can explore. They really on dig in the wet spring and wet fall. I used to fill the holes in every 5 minutes and they would re dig them. I found it better to let them have their hole to work on and they will be happy. I have the landscapers fill them in and seed them annually. 

How old are your dogs? They get better with age with regard to digging.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Duke-2009 said:


> How old are your dogs? They get better with age with regard to digging.


Exactly, by the time they are 10 or 11 they are EXPERT diggers.


----------



## Duke-2009 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol 

Yeah, I have been impressed with the tunnels they dig! Again, seems if I let the have their hole they won't destroy the entire yard.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Check with the tree companies in your area. You may be able to get the mulch from them free. I know here, they have to pay to dump the mulch so are always looking for homeowners who want it instead. If there is good access to your backyard, even better for you.

Bits of mulch could still be tracked in but at least it wouldn't be mud. Another plus is as it breaks down, your soil only gets better.

Twyla


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine are not diggers, at least they did not discover that yet, because they have way too much fun in destroying every plant out there, rolling in the peppermint and going through the raspberries, chewing up trees (foster dog) and literally making a mess out of the garden. 

It's funny when people complain that dogs live in a "dirty" habitat (I am not talking about an unsafe environment) because that is exactly what they love. Dogs prefer dirty water over clean water, they prefer a mud pool over a clean yard. Dogs, overall, are pretty "dirty" creatures. They love rolling in mud and eating stinky stuff (such as fowling grass that is already black and stinks beyond our comfort zone) and they have fun in creating their own playground.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh boy, that's been a problem for us too and my SO is into landscaping and gardening. It's been fun trying to figure out how to keep both halves happy SO and dogs! :crazy:

We're lucky about 3/4 of the fenced backyard is thick with hardwood trees. We keep that area cleared but mostly natural and in the fall blow the leaves back there. The leaves last most of the summer and make a nice soft natural matt. 

We also create 'runways' where the dogs will naturally run, in some areas we put strategically placed fencing that adds to the looks of the yard but keeps the dogs from plowing through sensitive plantings. We use mulch on the 'runways'. Close up to the house we sodded with a new type of grass (for those living in the south it's Tif Grand a hybrid bermuda). This is a very tough grass that is used on sports fields.

So after several years we've found a balance. I do believe my SO could start a doggy safe landscaping business! 


Next year we may build kennels. One of my client's husband built a beautiful rustic kennel with raised wood platform, covered roof and dog houses built into the back.

Hope some of these ideas can help others too!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What a beautiful yard! Love the water feature. I have a small waterfall and pond with sarasa comets. My little girl thought the bio filter was a wonderful toy and would stick her head into the water to pull it out! 



onyx'girl said:


> We added some river rock, then added more...it didn't help! We have extensive decking, concrete, a breezeway for the dogs to dry off in, I still get mud/sand everywhere.
> I was at a house that had some pulverized rubber for a pathway, it was great, but I doubt it would stay contained with GSD's tearing thru.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Here are some pics of my yard. The "river" is where my sweet little German Shepherd runs circles all day.




























My deck that she chewed over the course of one day while I was sleeping (broke her of this):










My back door from the husky wanting back in the house:










My living room floor (its been raining for 4 days straight so I haven't bothered cleaning it yet:










and the little devil herself covered in mud:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would look into pulverized rubber for your yard, about a foot deep! Crating or kenneling would be my choice for their own safety, so they aren't destroying or chewing thru the fence while you sleep.


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I would look into pulverized rubber for your yard, about a foot deep! Crating or kenneling would be my choice for their own safety, so they aren't destroying or chewing thru the fence while you sleep.


Maybe I should just put their crates outside on the deck while I sleep


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

What about a dog run? That way they can be outside, safe and sound and not destroy the yard? Also, do they have anyway back in and out of the house? Like a doggie door?


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

CelticGlory said:


> What about a dog run? That way they can be outside, safe and sound and not destroy the yard? Also, do they have anyway back in and out of the house? Like a doggie door?


Not a bad idea for the German Shepherd... My husky would probably hang himself though 

They don't have a way in and out but just come stand at the door when they want to come in. Huskys are a very stubborn breed and even though he knows he's not supposed to, he jumps on the door til you let him back in. He doesn't like staying outside and all and always just uses the bathroom and then wants to come back in.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My back yard is about 90 x 90. Currently I have half of that fenced off so I can work on the weeds and do some winter seeding. The other half of the yard is kind of bare from the drought of 2010, and needs aerating it's so compacted from the dogs running around. 

Just off my deck I have a fenced in area full of mulch for the dogs. Last spring we had crazy rain and the mud was so bad I had to hose them off before I could let them inside. Now, if it rains, they have to stay on the mulch. I use the Options Plus Bronze series kennel panels as a movable "fence". (If your dog is a jumper,this won't work. The panels are 3 feet by 4 feet. I set them up 3 feet tall.)

Onyx, I'm saving your photos for inspiration. I'll be redesigning part of my back yard in the spring.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

@Matt, I can relate to the door. Ours looks the same LOL


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Before I moved into this house I rented and the yard was small-so I got into the habit of taking the dogs to parks etc to exercise them-that might help-


----------



## ninemaplefarm (Mar 2, 2010)

matt86 said:


> Here are some pics of my yard. The "river" is where my sweet little German Shepherd runs circles all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but had to laugh out loud at the last pic showing your "little devil"! What a face on her- too cute! Who would think that sweet looking little girl could cause so much damage!!!! hehehe

I can't offer anything else but she did make me smile!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I would look into pulverized rubber for your yard, about a foot deep! Crating or kenneling would be my choice for their own safety, so they aren't destroying or chewing thru the fence while you sleep.


Is pulverized rubber the same as the rubber mulch?

I looked into getting rubber mulch and had samples sent. The best grade was the Playground one. They warn you about small pieces of wire and we found them in every bag, even the playground grade, so decided not to order it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> Been there, done that.
> Many people here feel your pain.
> This is something you should have been prepared for when you got the dogs.
> You either have dogs or a yard, not both. It's a fact of life.
> There is no alternative, get used to it.


So. Much. Truth...


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Mine stays in his crate if I'm trying to sleep and he is bothering me. Not outside where he will just be bored, bark, destroy my trees, and chew on my fence. In the winter to avoid tearing up the back yard we head to one of many deserted parks (nobody else seems to go outside when it is below freezing?!) to hike around, explore, get muddy, and play ball.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Is pulverized rubber the same as the rubber mulch?
> 
> I looked into getting rubber mulch and had samples sent. The best grade was the Playground one. They warn you about small pieces of wire and we found them in every bag, even the playground grade, so decided not to order it.


I think any surface could contain dangers(mold, slivers from wood, etc)....but this does seem pretty safe:

Play Surfaces / Mulch - Safety Surfaces, rubber mulch, tile and playground safety material


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

It would be hard to clean up poop from the rubber granules though.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

hard to clean it from pea gravel or wood mulch too....


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Agreed. Though I am very, very curious about this urethane...



jocoyn said:


> I have built a fenced in area within my fenced yard that I intend to fill with *pea gravel and stabilize it with a urethane* (concrete would do that same but it would cost more)......


I've never heard of this. Hopefully jocoyn can comment.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

You could move to Texas, it never rains here, we have a dust bowl instead.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> 65X70 is a small space....


What? I'd love to have that much space, my entire lot is only around 5000 square feet and that includes the house and garage with a narrow strip down each side, and a small front lawn. That doesn't leave a whole lot of BACK yard! 

We have a dog run down the side of the house, accessible by a dog door from the garage which has a chain link pen enclosure in it. The run is separately fenced from the rest of the yard, and they have indoor/outdoor access, but not into the house. There's really nothing for them to get into, no mud and no plants - it's concrete, so even if it's raining they don't track stuff into the house, and my plants are intact and safe. 

Is there any way to section off a portion of the yard for the dogs and make some sort of enclosure?


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Liesl has killed all grass in a space about 25 x 10, and dug many small holes there. Although she runs on the rest of the yard (about 35 x 20) and pees there, the grass is surviving although with lots of brown spots.

We have used the green painted rolls of Yardguard chickenwire-type fencing you can get at Home Depot. We don't set it up like fence, but instead roll it out flat on the ground in the high traffic areas. We stake it down with cheap metal tent stakes from Academy Sports. We then seeded the entire area with rye grass. The fencing allows her to run on it and all of us to walk on it, but the grass can grow up through it and since it is flat we can mow over it. It also prevents the digging. The fact that it is green means that it does not look bad and actually adds a green hue to the barren areas. The only drawback is that it is expensive-- about $50 for a 3' x 50' roll of Yardguard welded fencing.


----------



## matt86 (Nov 16, 2010)

yeah... And the worst part is both of them know jumping on the door is off limits so when i open the door they just jump back away from it... I love my shepherd though she actually cares what I think. The husky is a stubborn pain in the rear.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I've discovered that two dogs do much less damage than four. However I planted bulbs yesterday and Havoc was bound and determined to "help" and be right in my way. This wasn't a pleasant little bulb planting excusion either. This was a major project in a neglected area of the yard. I got hot, dirty, sweaty and cross. Havoc finally left me alone but then the cat came out. The cat is 17 and diabetic and pees when she's stressed! Havoc chews on her like she's sweet corn-on-the cob.He comes rushing out to chew on poor Pearlkitty.So the cat is yowling, Havoc is nibbling and I have to get up for the 1000th time and my knees are screaming at me and I just had ENOUGH.

Cat gets put into her room. Havoc gets a stern talking to, I get a glass of water--vodka would have been better but no drinking and gardening for this gal. You'll get crocuses coming up in a swear word like when I did fall planting with my MIL. (It was crooked, she didn't notice.) Anyway I compose myself and finish the job except now I let Havs help and laugh about it.

Gardens grow back.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

wildo said:


> Agreed. Though I am very, very curious about this urethane...
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of this. Hopefully jocoyn can comment.


Havent managed to get it done yet...even with the puppy coming but we better hurry. .....temps are dropping and it needs to be above 50 to cure. But it is mainly to be for the area near the back of the house and not the whole yard.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, but what is it? Some kind of epoxy?


----------

